# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل صحيح أن شركة نايك استمدت اسمها من آلهة إغريقية؟

## أبو و أم معاذ

الكل يعرف أو يسمع عن شركة نايك nike

قرأت أن هذه الشركة استمدت اسمها من آلهة النصر

فهل هذا صحيح؟

و لاشك أنه إذا ثبت هذا الأمر ثبت تحريم لباس مثل هذه الألبسة.

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

نعم انا قرأته في القاموس الأنجليزي وهو اله النصر عندهم

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

نيكي اسم يوناني لاله النصر عند اليونانين تسمى كذلك Athena, و يصورونه على شكل امرأة. و سمكنك مراجعة الموسوسعة الحرة

----------


## إبن رجب الحنبلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الكلام صحيح ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أبو الفداء

معذرة أخي ولكن قولك هذا:



> و لاشك أنه إذا ثبت هذا الأمر ثبت تحريم لباس مثل هذه الألبسة.


فيه مجازفة كبيرة، بل عدوان كبير على الحلال والحرام، غفر الله لك!!!
فالإسم الآن علم على الشركة لا على الإله المذكور، وأكثر أهل الأرض لا يدري بهذا الإله ولا يعبأ به.. وليس هناك اليوم من يعبده أصلا في الأرض ولا من يعظمه، وإن وجد فالإسم لا يزال علما على الشركة المعروفة بأنها شركة ملابس رياضية، ولا تتوجه أذهان من يقرأ هذه الكلمة بشعارها المعروف، إلا إلى تلك الشركة! فيا أخي الروية، واحذر من أن تحرم ما أحل الله بغير بينة معتبرة، والله المستعان!!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

*السؤال: شيخنا الفاضل عندنا منتوج تركي هو عبارة عن قطعة شوكولاطة اسمه "JUPITER"  يقال: إنه  إله من آلهة الإغريق، فهل يجوز بيعه وشراؤه؟ وبارك الله في علمكم.* 

*الجواب:* الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أمَّا بعد:فاعلم -رحمك الله- أن القاعدة العامة في التعامل مع مثل هذه العلامات والأسماء التجارية أنه يفرق فيها بين ما إذا كانت مجردَ علامةٍ تجارية، أو كانت تحمل شعارا معينا، سواء كانت هذه العلامة تعبّر عن شعار ديني أو عرقي أو حزبي أو طائفي.
فإن كانت هذه العلامات تجارية وضعها صاحب المصنع أو البلد لتعرف سلعته وتميز جودتها عن غيرها، فالظاهر أنه لا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى بيعا وشراء.
وأما إن كانت هذه العلامة تعبِّر عن شعار أو فكر يناهض مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية سواء كان الشعار لمبدأ معين، أو عقيدة، أو حضارة، أو طائفة، أو عرق، أو حزب، وذلك مثل شعار الشيوعية المتمثل في المِنجل والمطرقة، وشعار اليهود المتمثل في نجمة داوود، وشعار الصليب بالنسبة للنصارى، فإنه يمنع منه شرعا ولا يجوز أينما كانت  سواء في المأكولات أو المشروبات أو الملبوسات بيعا وشراء واتخاذا، وذلك لأن اتخاذه يدل على المساندة والموافقة والموالاة لتلك الأفكار ظاهرا، وإن كان لا يوافقهم بقلبه لعدم جواز الموالاة إلا لأهل الإيمان والجماعة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ألبسة الكفار لكونها من خصوصياتهم، فمن باب أولى إذا كانت تحمل شعارا فاسدا، أو فكرا كاسدا. 
*  وبناء على ماسبق فإن كانت علامة "jupiter" أو غيرها من العلامات مثل "nike" ترمز إلى آلهة النصر عند الإغريق فهي  تعبر عن شعار وعقيدة، لا عن علامة تجارية، فتكون ممنوعة شرعا، ومثلها الألبسة والأحذية المشتملة على علامة شجرة الغرقد.*
هذا، والقاعدة العامة هي ماذكرته ابتداء، ويبقى تحقيق المناط في كون العلامة شعارا أم لا؟
*والعلم عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، وسلم تسليما.*
الجـزائر في: 8 جمادى الأولى 1427ﻫ
المـوافـق لـ: 4 جـــوان 2006م

# الشيخ فركوس - حفظه الله -
http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Bi76.php


# *هل يجوز شراء نوع من لباس التي أصلها إله (نايك) علما أن هذا الإله ليس بمعبود الآن بارك الله فيكم* 
فتوى الشيخ النجمي ( صوتي ) :

http://www.z-salafi.com/v2/zsalafi.p...23&idFatwa=825
 


الماركة المسجلة المشهورة باسم ( NIKE )علامة أو كلمة (NIKE ) المطبوعة على القمصان والطاقيات ، هل ينبغي على المسلمين أن يتجنبوا شراء ولبس هذه الأنواع من المواد ؛ لأنني سمعت بعض الناس يقول أنها شرك ، وتعني أننا نطيع أي إله آخر غير الله - نعوذ بالله - ، فأرجوا تزويدي بإجابة مختصرة ، وبتاريخ : ( NIKE ) إذا كانت حقيقية . 


الجواب :
الحمد لله
هذه الماركة المشهورة ( NIKE ) التي لعلها أشهر الماركات الرياضية العالمية تحمل اسم آلهة النصر عند اليونان ، أسس هذه الشركة واختار اسمها كل من : ( فيل نايت ) ، و ( بيل باورمان ) ، يريدان بهذا الاسم التيمن بنصر من ينافس من الرياضيين الذين يلبسون هذه الماركة ، ويرفعون شعار هذا الإله .
وهذا أمر مشهور تنص عليه الموسوعات العالمية ، انظر موسوعة ويكيبيديا على الانترنت
وفي شرح هذه المادة من قاموس "المورد" الشهير : " نايكي : إله النصر عند الإغريق ، وتمثل عادة على صورة فتاة مجنحة ، تحمل بإحدى يديها إكليلا ، وبالأخرى سعفة من نخيل" انتهى . 
"المورد - قاموس إنجليزي عربي-" (ص/613) . 
وهي نفس المعلومة التي نجدها في كتاب : المعتقدات الدينية عند الشعوب ، أشرف على تحريره : جفري بارندر ، نشر بالعربية في سلسلة عالم المعرفة ، رقم (173) ، ص (409).
وبهذا يتبين أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرضى برفع هذا الرمز ، ولا أن يتشبه بمن يرفعونه ، فهو يعتقد توحيد الله سبحانه ، ويؤمن بأن النصر والعون والقوة منه وحده عز وجل ، ورَفعُ هذا الشعار يناقض معتقدَه وإيمانه ، فإن كان ولا بد من شراء منتجات الشركة فلا أقل من إتلاف شعارهم ، ومحو اسمهم عن أن يكون على الصدر أو القدم أو الطاقية ، وبهذا يسلم دين المرء ، وتسلم عقيدته .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " أما بالنسبة للصور ، كالصور التي في الملابس للكبار أو الصغار فهي سواء ، لا يجوز للإنسان أن يلبس ما فيه صورة ، ولا أن يلبس أولاده من بنين وبنات ما فيه صورة .
وأما الكتابات الموجودة ، مكتوب : ( أنا نصرانية ) على فانيلة ، ومكتوب ( أنا يهودية ) ، ومكتوب أيضاً ( مسيحية ) ، ومكتوب ( سائل الجنسية ) ( ماء الرجل الدافق ) ، ومكتوب برمز ( آنسة ) وهي ترمز لفعل الفاحشة ، ومكتوب أيضاً ( إله الحب عند الإغريق ) ، ومكتوب أيضاً ( شراب خمر ) ومن الكتابات أيضاً ( اسم رجل وامرأة ) ، ومن الكتابات ( عيد المسيح ) ، ومكتوب – أيضاً - ( أنا مسيحي ) .
المهم يا إخواني ! نحن شعب مسلم ، والواجب علينا أن نقاطع هذه الألبسة ، كما أن الواجب علينا أن نكتب إلى وزارة التجارة ، نخوفها بالله عز وجل ، ونقول : يجب أن تحرصي غاية الحرص على ما يرد إلى أسواقنا من مثل هذه الأمور .
سبحان الله ! صبي أو صبية من المسلمين يُكتب على لباسها أنها نصرانية أو يهودية ، أنحن لا نفهم ؟ أنحن غنم ؟ سبحان الله ! الواجب أن نكون أمة واحدة ، وأن المسئولين إذا كانوا في غفلة عن هذا ولم يعلموا به : أن يكتب إليهم ويبين ويرسل نماذج من هذه الألبسة ، هذا بالنسبة للمسئولين ، ويجب علينا أن ننصحهم وأن نبين لهم الأمر وإذا فعلنا ذلك برئت ذمتنا ، هم المسئولون أمام الله : ( يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ . إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ ) الشعراء /88-89
ويا ويلهم إن قصروا في الأمانة وفي رعاية الرعية ، فستكون الأمة خصمهم يوم القيامة .
وأما بالنسبة لنا نحن فالواجب علينا مقاطعة هذا الشيء ، وألا نبذل دراهمنا بما يسيء إلينا ؛ لأن هذا أدنى ما فيه أن الصبي يستسيغ كلمة ( إنه نصراني ) أو ( إنه يهودي ) وأنتم تعلمون أن اليهود والنصارى أعداء لنا من قديم الزمان .
قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ . فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِمْ يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ ) المائدة/51-52 
أي : نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة ، فإذا واليناهم كانوا معنا ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ ) المائدة/52 .
الواجب علينا أن نقاطع هذا مقاطعة تامة ، وإذا رأيناه عند صاحب دكان نصحناه ، وقلنا له : اتق الله ونبين له ؛ لأن بعض أهل الدكاكين أيضاً لا يفهمون اللغة الإنجليزية ، ولا يدرون ما الذي كتب ، لكن نبلغهم ، هذا إذا كان الأمر الذي أمامنا الآن واقعاً ، أما إذا كان غير واقع ، فحسبنا الله على من كتبه وغر الناس به .
حتى أسماء المغنين وأسماء المهرة من أصحاب الكرة وغيرهم ممن ليسوا مسلمين : كل هذا لا يجوز ؛ لأنه سيقع في قلب المسلم تعظيم هؤلاء وهم كفار .
أما الصور فقد ذكرنا أنها حرام سواء على الفنايل أو على القمص أو على السراويل " انتهى باختصار .
"لقاء الباب المفتوح" (4/ رقم السؤال : 14 ) .
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

# http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/114631


السؤال ما حكم لبس الملابس التي تحمل شارة nike


الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فإنه لا يجوز أن يلبس المسلم ما يدل على شعائر الكفر، لنهي الشارع أن يتشبه المسلم بغير المسلمين. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم" وفي رواية: "حشر معهم" رواه أحمد وأبو داود. 
ففي هذا وعيد شديد وتهديد لمن تشبه بالكفار في أفعالهم وأقوالهم ولباسهم وأعيادهم وعبادتهم وغير ذلك من أمورهم التي لم تشرع لنا ولم نقر عليها. 
وقد تبرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل مسلم أقام بين الكفار، فلم يتميز عنهم بهيئته وبفعاله وأخلاقه وعبادته، فكيف بمن حمل شارة الكفر؟. روى أبو داود في سننه عن جرير بن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين أظهر الكفار" قالوا: يا رسول الله لِمَ؟ قال: "لا تراءى ناراهما". 
وهذه العلامة التي تحملها كثير من الملابس والتي يلبسها بعض المسلمين ترمز إلى آلهة النصر عند الإغريق وابنة العملاق بالامس من نهر ستايكس الباطن (الجهنمي) هكذا هي عندهم، فمن كان يجهل أساس التسمية فهو معذور، فإذا عرف زال العذر، ووجب اطراح هذا اللباس أو محو العلامة، استبراء للدين وحرصاً على اعتزاز المسلم بعقيدته، وبراءته من شائبة التشبه بهم وموافقتهم على ما هو من شعار دينهم.
والله أعلم.

# http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId



# طبعا كله منقووول !

----------


## السلف منهجنا

بالله عليكم استفتوا لنا جزاكم الله خيرا هل يجوز لبس هذه الماركة في أماكن إمتهان لها كأسفل الحذاء مثلا؟

----------

